# A Couple of Cohansey's...



## Staunton Dan (Oct 21, 2010)

I haven't been finding much lately but these 2 showed up yesterday along with a couple of other nice bottles. These are quart size Cohansey's and I know I have the lids somewhere and one of the wire bales. They aren't that great but better than your average Ball Mason jars.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Oct 21, 2010)

I dug one of these, a local 1/2 pint aqua strap sided flask, last year and sold it for $400. Everyone at the show said that I should have gotten more for it was at the time,  one of a kind. Now a second one has shown up a year later. Don't know what this one should be worth.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Oct 21, 2010)

Finally, this one is a little different. It is embossed Carter's Nickel Mucilage on the bottom. I have never seen this one before.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 21, 2010)

hey Dan glad you are finding something.

 here is a C N M... http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/3-antique-ink-well-bottles-6-00-ea-2-nice-blown


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice finds Dan...I guess you have at least another $400. coming your way. Hopefully that dump's not played out.


----------



## hunter2000 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dan,
 You always seem to find pretty cool stuff are those jars valuable they sure look it. 
 I have a spot where I have found a couple electric fruit jars the only reason I continue to dig this spot is I have found a lot of broken brown mason pieces hope to fine a whole one.

 I just went to the worthpoint web site i just found out how much my newest find sold for on ebay 5 items. This site seems to be pretty awesome site.
 Dennis


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey Dan,

 Congratulations on yet another wonderful Burke & Crochan Bar & Restaurant Flask! I do like those Cohanseys.

 I found an interesting bit of Dairy specific history on them.






 "Pictured above are a three quart fruit jars that were used for milk delivery.  The jar on the left is a Cohansey jar, the one in the middle is a Crystal jar and the jar on the right is a Pet jar.  Fruit jars were used early on as jars to deliver milk.

 We found a paper from 1879 where a Dr. J. Cheston Morris of Westchester, Pennsylvania describes using the Cohansey jar (on the left above) in quart size to sell milk from his farm.  He discusses pasting a paper label on the jar to indicate the name and address of the producer, date of shipment and quality of the milk.  The quart size, like the one pictured above, would have been used for milk and the half pint size would have held cream.  In 1881 Dr. Morris patented a handle attachment for these jars.  The consumer would remove the glass lid and ring that sealed the jar and then screw the patented handle on to the threads of the jar.  The device would form a pouring spout on the jar and add a handle so it was easy to grab and pour from the jar.

 We also came across a reference that Deerfoot Farm of Southborough, Massachusetts also used one quart Cohansey jars to deliver their milk to customers around 1880.

 These jars would have been used in the late 1870's and early 1880's prior to the introduction of milk bottles.  The dairies using these jars would have been some of the first examples of milk and cream being sold in glass jars.  We have seen these Cohansey fruit jars in half pint sizes embossed with the names of dairies.  Dairies that used embossed Cohansey milk jars were Echo Farm (Litchfield, Connecticut), Hampden Creamery (Everett, Massachusetts) and Deerfoot Farm (Southborough, Massachusetts).  These half pint jars would have been used for cream.

 Cohansey Glass Manufacturing Company manufactured their glass jars at a plant in Bridgeton, New Jersey while the headquarters for the company were located in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.  They were in business from 1870 until about 1900.  The lids on these jars are embossed with a July 16, 1872 and a January 18, 1876 patent dates.  The 1872 patent was issued to Charles and William Imlay of Camden, New Jersey for their method of sealing jars with a glass lid held on by a metal ring.  The 1876 patent was for improvements in the sealing method and showed the metal ring and threads on the glass jar as they are shown above.  The 1876 patent was issued to Thomas Hipwell of Bridgeton, New Jersey and was assigned to the Cohansey Glass Manufacturing Company.  The metal ring had four fingers.  The two shorter fingers held the metal ring to the glass lid and the two longer fingers engaged the thread on the jar to tighten down the lid." From Doug & Linda's Dairy Antique Site.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 22, 2010)

We never dug any of those .Cool old lookin jars


----------



## sandchip (Oct 22, 2010)

Love that flask.


----------



## logueb (Oct 22, 2010)

Those are great finds Dan.  That is one great dump that you have there.  Those Cohansey fruit jars are awesome.  The first thought that I had when I saw them was of the P Lolliard Snuff jar closures.  They used that same type of wire closure. That is an unique type of closure.  That flask is just super, can't say enough about the embossing on that one.   The ink is great also.  Good luck and hope that dump holds a lot more goodies for you.  Buster.


----------



## lexdigger (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice stuff Dan. Glad to see you're still getting some good stuff outta there!


----------



## madman (Oct 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: logueb
> 
> Those are great finds Dan.  That is one great dump that you have there.  Those Cohansey fruit jars are awesome.  The first thought that I had when I saw them was of the P Lolliard Snuff jar closures.  They used that same type of wire closure. That is an unique type of closure.  That flask is just super, can't say enough about the embossing on that one.   The ink is great also.  Good luck and hope that dump holds a lot more goodies for you.  Buster.


  hey dan killer finds  youve really got a great dump there!


----------

